# General > Recommendations >  Skip hire

## singysmum

*​*We have recently needed to hire a skip and used A O'Brien, telephone number 01955 651315 based near Lybster.  :Grin:  We had excellent communications from them and they were prompt and careful when delivering and were always available on the telephone. We would thoroughly recommend them and will certainly use them if we need a skip in the future.

----------

